# Como hacer cargador para 3 baterías de celular en serie?



## edu dj (Jul 7, 2013)

Hola a todos...
Bueno mi pregunta básicamente es sí puedo hacer un cargador para 3 baterías de celular que están en serie de 3.7V c/u (promedio) y más o menos las 3 juntas dan 12v...
Mi idea es soldar las 3 juntas haciendo puente en sus contactos y hacer solamente 1 para hacer andar un amplificador y para no estar cargando una por una, quiero hacer un cargador para que cargue las 3 juntas a la vez, osea, las cargue como una sola...

Se podrá hacer lo que quiero? ¿como?

PD: 2 baterías son de 750 mah y 1 de 930 mah


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 8, 2013)

usa cualquier cargador 12 v que no pase de 950 mah


----------



## edu dj (Jul 8, 2013)

Tendrías algún diagrama como para fabricar alguno?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 8, 2013)

adjcp dijo:


> usa cualquier cargador 12 v que no pase de 950 mah



El cargador dará mA, no mAh. Si lo tienes una hora serán 900mAh y si lo tienes diez años conectado dará....


----------



## chclau (Jul 8, 2013)

Mezclar baterias de distintas capacidades... no se recomienda.


----------



## basicobasico (Jul 8, 2013)

primero que amplificador sera el utilizado? un amplificador que trabaje a 12v en promedio requiere entre 1A a 2A y la bateria mencionadas son de 750mA por lo que requeriria unas tres en paralelo x 3 en serie para que el amplificador trabajara olgadamente, y como lo mencionaron antes NO es recomendable utilizar baterias de diferentes capacidades, estas deben ser de IDENTICA capacidad, en lo posible misma marca y modelo. En cuanto al cargador debe buscar sea aqui o con google "cargador 12v" y luego si preguntar a los "expertos" si la capacidad que entrega ese cargador seria la indicada


----------



## pacio (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola edu dj
Te comento que no es para nada recomendable lo que querés hacer, estas baterias son Li-Po,  las cuales tienen un cargador especial para ellas, que monitorean constantemente la carga, para que no exceda su voltaje máximo, que son 4.20v por celda, si se las sobrecarga se inchan y pueden explotar (literal, arden en llamas, aunque es raro que suceda eso a ese punto, pero posible)  y tampoco pueden bajar de un voltaje minimo (cómo mucho 3v por celda) ya que de ser así es muy probable que no vuelvan a tomar carga, la verdad son baterias bastante jodidas si no se tienen los cargadores adecuados (no es muy dificil armarse uno creo)  y si querés poner 3 en serie el cargador las balancea para que todas tengan la misma carga (ya que sino una se descargaria más que las otras y ya sabes lo que sucede) en fin, es complicado, y oque vos conseguiria alguna bateria de gel de 12 v...


Saludos
Pacio!


----------



## edu dj (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas...
El amplificador que quiero alimentar es un tda2822m; se que me dirán que 12V puede ser algo excesivo pero con ese voltaje se obtienen exelentes resultados (como es de esperarse) también podría usarlo con 2 baterías pero como había mencionado 3 dan exelentes resultados...
Mi idea es hacerlo portable ya que el amplificador con chasis tiene más o menos 6cm X 6cm y con 3 baterías de celular ahorraría más espacio y obtendría más potencia que poner un portapilas de 4 AA... Mañana les subo algunas fotos del ampli que me arme para que vean a lo que me refiero...
Bien voy a tomar el concejo de todos de no mesclar baterías de MA diferentes...
Mi idea de poner 3 baterías en paralelo es la siguiente:
Poder colocar las baterías dentro del amplificador (con la tapa cerrada) y hacerle las conexiones correspondientes a un interruptor de encendido y la otra pa una ficha de carga de modo que sí estas se descargaran haciendo que el amplificador pierda calidad de sonido, poderlas cargar a las 3 juntas sin necesidad de desarmar o desmontar algo...
La idea del portapilas es muy buena ya que atornillaría el portapilas en la tapa superior y a la hora cargar las pilas solamente las desmonto y las cargo con su respectivo cargador...

Había pensado en baterías de gel pero no se cual es la medida más chica (y con medida me refiero a su tamaño) que pueda comprar...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 8, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> El cargador dará mA, no mAh. Si lo tienes una hora serán 900mAh y si lo tienes diez años conectado dará....


tienes tuda la razon, bueno para que quiere diagramas si hay cargadores con esas caracteristicas y con bajo costo


----------



## pacio (Jul 9, 2013)

Entonces yo que vos me armaría un cargador para esas baterías, que balancee las 3 celdas, no es muy dificil el circuito creo, en el foro vi un par....

 Saludos 
Pacio!


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 10, 2013)

Si son baterías de celular, tienen un circuito de protección, proba si este circuito funciona como debería.
Debería abrir a 4.2 V y a 3 V

Si es así, el único problema de cargarlas en serie sería que, la primera que llegue a 4.2 V te abre el circuito y las otras 2 dejan de cargar.
Aparte de eso las podes cargar con cualquier porquería, sin ningún tipo de control. Aunque es recomendable no exceder C/1.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 10, 2013)

yo por eso les quito ese circuito y trabajan a toda maquina


----------



## pacio (Jul 10, 2013)

Las baterias del celular traen ya un circuito de proteccion y carga? 

creí que solamente estaba la celda, ahí ya desconozco, voy a agarrar a alguna batería para ver entonces

Saludos
Pacio!


----------



## edu dj (Jul 10, 2013)

Hola a todos...
Como dice adjcp les saque el circuito a las 3 y funcionan las celdas solas, como no me andaban correctamente me recomendó que les saque los circuitos para que funcionaran correctamente y hasta ahora las tengo a las 3 juntas sin problemas y hasta las eh dejado cargando al menos 1 hora (individualmente) a cada una sin que se hincharan ni siquiera se calentaron... 
el cargador que use fue uno de esos genéricos que tienen el led en la carcasa, lo único que hice fue cortar la ficha de carga y dejar los cables pelados, los empalme con los de la batería y sin problema, pero repito que solamente probé cargar una por una; el cargador da 800 ma y va desde 4.5V hasta 9V (o por lo menos eso decía la etiqueta que traía).
La verdad que no me fije sí hay cargador de 900 ma pero cuando vaya a la casa de electrónica...
Mi idea de hacerlo era justamente porque pensé que menos de 1A no iba a conceguir... Igual me voy a fijar en el foro haber que encuentro...
Discúlpen sí no les subí las fotos del ampli, pasa que tengo problemas de baja tensión en el lugar donde vivo y así la pc no se puede usar pero apenas pueda las subo , más que nada es para que vean la relación entre espacio y potencia de la que necesito, por eso la insistencia de usar las 3 baterías de celular como una sola para no complicarme la vida en desmontar todo para tener que cargar 1 X 1...


----------



## pacio (Jul 10, 2013)

Qué cargador es? Buenisimo que hayas conseguido cagarlas aunque sea de a una, pero tené cuidado que durante la carga es donde son más propensas a incharse o estallar! sigo insistiendo en que hay que usarlas con cuidado!
(será que como hago aeromodelismo ya estoy re traumado  )
Perdón la insistencia....

Dale, cuando puedas subí unas fotos del ampli!


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 10, 2013)

yo estoy haciendo un carrito a control remoto y las baterias son cuatro, dos en serie y dos en paralelo, si las vas a cargar en serie tienes que sumar el voltaje promedio de carga 3.85v osea 7.7v maximo 8.2 voltios para no tener problema, o puedes poner de a dos igual es un tda2822 y pones un switch de dos estados para ponerlas en serie o paralelo, serie para el uso y paralelo para carga, el amperaje del cargador no es tan critico lo que importa es que no exceda el amperio recomendable 850mA y si es de menos amperaje lo unico que pasaria seria que dure mas en cargar


----------



## edu dj (Jul 31, 2013)

gracias por el dato.  pasa que sino se hace muy molesto tener que desconectar acada una para cargarlas... ahora veo que puedo hacer...jeje


----------

